# Deviant art?



## wesd (Jan 10, 2011)

a couple ofweeks ago I have set up an account wth deviant art and its working pretty well.  I have uploaded a number of images I like the interface, the community, and also the possibility of making money.  Have other members here had any expirances with them?  Any tips?
Wes


----------



## KmH (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes, I've had many clients mention the site as a place they would not go, just because of the name.

Think about it.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Jan 10, 2011)

I used to use it just to show off my work to others and get feedback but ive removed all of the images a while ago. I shoot for a website called suicide girls, and some of the girls are local and friends of mine were finding out about them. So I gave up heh. Im not sure if you could make money from the site, its possible its a great site.


----------



## Tittan (Jan 11, 2011)

I think deviantArt is a great place to be, if you're a photography hobbyist. For the professional, or even semi-professional, it's not all that.
In my opinion, you'll make more money from your photography if you invest in a good printer and rent stalls at markets, fairs, and other places where you can meet your potentiall buyers face to face.


----------



## altitude604 (Jan 11, 2011)

I've got an account there but haven't sold anything as of yet. *shrug*


----------



## flightless_beaker (Jan 14, 2011)

I have one still. I haven't logged on in a very long time. I used it when I was a hobbyist but pretty much showcase my work on my own website. Don't expect tomake much money on deviantart either. I never sold anything. If you want to make money on your prints, sell them yourself. You make more money.


----------



## wesd (Jan 19, 2011)

KmH said:


> Yes, I've had many clients mention the site as a place they would not go, just because of the name.
> 
> Think about it.



Ya I hear that, it does have a bit if funk to it.  Oh well.


----------



## wesd (Jan 19, 2011)

altitude604 said:


> I've got an account there but haven't sold anything as of yet. *shrug*


I hear that one probably yet another site making money of selling ad space to dosntnplan on paying there users jack.
Wes


----------



## beenie (Jan 23, 2011)

I haven't found it to be very spammy. So far.


----------



## Overread (Jan 23, 2011)

altitude604 said:


> I've got an account there but haven't sold anything as of yet. *shrug*



Ahh but how much do you put into marketing yourself  Devient art is only giving your the facilities to host and have people buy your works - they don't advertise for you - that is the part you have to do yourself (And outside of devient art since the site itself is far oversaturated in work to easily stand out and get sales unless you have something truly outstanding).

Myself I've never gotten into devient art - personally I always more saw it as a place for artists who use paint, brush, graphics tablet etc.... rather than photographers - our natural home is flickr  (though that does not allow us to make any income or sales from photography).


----------



## altitude604 (Jan 24, 2011)

Overread said:


> altitude604 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got an account there but haven't sold anything as of yet. *shrug*
> ...


hehe you got me there. i don't really market my photography quite as much as my dj'ng.

working on changing that though... problem is being an aviation photographer, my niche isn't too big like weddings etc.


----------



## Renol (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm a part of the DA community, but not to sell stuff. I'm there mainly to learn from others who have better work than I do. 

That being said there is a vast amount of crap out there (the kind that makes my crap look like works of art) and people have a tendency to use the nude art section as an excuse to upload porno shots of themselves or others.


----------

